# El Salvador - One Enchanting Capture per Day



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome to this enchanting corner of America. El Salvador was known by 
its inhabitants as CUZCATLAN, which literally translates into English as "Land of Wonders"

Here are some pics of those wonders I hope that you enjoy them!


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Northern Mountain Range in the province of Santa Ana
This is the region that receives the most rain every year.


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Bay of Jiquilisco in the eastern province of Usulutan


----------



## kraken98 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful landscape, thank you for sharing.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Rio Lempa*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*El Picacho:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*El Litoral:*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely beautiful the pic of Bay of Jiquilisco. Regards.*


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

The Bay of Fonseca​


----------



## WCastillo (Dec 3, 2009)

yes , those islands on the back ground are "el tigre "(amapala) and "zacate grande" in Honduras!


----------



## joankan2010 (May 14, 2010)

*my5points*

Your topic is very interesting me. i am very desire to know some information about this topic. I had look for this topic for many times. I am very like to get some useful information from your post and other visitors' comment. thanks a lot for your post.


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Continuing in the Bay of Fonseca here is the largest island of El Salvador 
in the bay.... The island of MEANGUERA DEL GOLFO

You can locate the island on the lower right side of the map


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

WCastillo said:


> yes , those islands on the back ground are "el tigre "(amapala) and "zacate grande" in Honduras!


Thats correct WCastillo, those are the honduran islands as seen from Meanguera del Golfo in El Salvador. Greetings!!!


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Absolutely beautiful the pic of Bay of Jiquilisco. Regards.*


Thanks Jan for taking the time to comment on the pics - El Nieto


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

kraken98 said:


> Wow, what a beautiful landscape, thank you for sharing.


Thanks Kraken98 for taking the time to admire the pictures


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

More of Meanguera del Golfo Island​


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Friday May 21, 2010
More of this enchanting corner of El Salvador 
The Island of Meanguera​


----------



## armael (Sep 9, 2006)

NietoDelJaguar said:


> Bay of Jiquilisco in the eastern province of Usulutan


wow this landscape looks surreal, it's so green and natural..


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

May 24, 2010​


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> Love that shot of the mist over the trees. Very nice.


Thanks Parisian Girl for stopping and commenting on the pictures. 
I am glad you like that capture.


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

July 8, 2010​

















Photos belong to Brian's Nikon D40's photostream


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

July 9
El Zonte Beach​


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Mouthwatering beaches :drool:...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Sincerely is a paradise. Regards.*


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

July 12
More of El Zonte Beach​


























Photos belong to walid.hassanein's photostream


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Mouthwatering beaches :drool:...



Thanks Herbie, lets see when you come and visit us!


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Sincerely is a paradise. Regards.*


Greetings Jan :cheers:
We have been blessed with plenty of beautiful places in such a small land


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

July 13
The Highlands of Chalatenango​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW!!! I love it indeed, great pic and place. Regards.*


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

July 14
Los Chorros Aquatic Park 
Province of La Libertad​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*This is astonishingly beautiful. Regards.*


----------



## Marlon Flores (May 8, 2006)

Awesome images....Sincerely El Salvador is a most beautiful country. Thanks *NietoDelJaguar*.


----------



## ulicesx (Jun 4, 2010)

beautiful pics, thanks nieto del jaguar


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

NietoDelJaguar said:


> Thanks Parisian Girl for stopping and commenting on the pictures.
> I am glad you like that capture.


You're welcome :cheers:

I'm really enjoying all of these photos from your beautiful country! Truly wonderful scenery..


----------



## Nano28 (Jan 5, 2009)

Me encanto la foto de Chalatenango Nieto y las de Zonte son espectaculares, que hermoso es nuestro país


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

I am back 

August 20, 2010 
San Miguel or Chaparrastique Volcano​










Picture belongs to Veronica Melendez


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

August 23, 2010
Salinitas Beach


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Salinitas Beach looks so nice. The general area looks very pretty actually.


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> Salinitas Beach looks so nice. The general area looks very pretty actually.


Thanks Parisian Girl for commenting on the pic, when are you going to visit us?


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

August 27, 2010 
Landing in El Salvador ​


----------



## Raquel Cruz (Aug 27, 2010)

I loved the pics! My mom's from the coast I'm so jealous she grew up on such beautiful beaches. Its been too long since I last visited. Gracias por subierlos Nieto


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

NietoDelJaguar said:


> Thanks Parisian Girl for commenting on the pic, when are you going to visit us?


Don't know yet, NietoDelJaguar, but I'll definitely visit one day. This is a very beautiful part of the world not to be missed. 

That aerial shot is incredible! :drool:


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Raquel Cruz said:


> I loved the pics! My mom's from the coast I'm so jealous she grew up on such beautiful beaches. Its been too long since I last visited. Gracias por subierlos Nieto


You are welcome Raquel, I hope to bring some more - Greetings!


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> Don't know yet, NietoDelJaguar, but I'll definitely visit one day. This is a very beautiful part of the world not to be missed.
> 
> That aerial shot is incredible! :drool:


Thanks, think about it, we will be waiting for you with open arms and a big smile !!!


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Sunday August 29
Don Juan Waterfalls 








*Photo property of cesar2mendez's photostream *


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Monday August 30, 2010
San Salvador, capital of El Salvador 








*Picture property of Arturo Treminio *


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

NietoDelJaguar said:


> Thanks, think about it, we will be waiting for you with open arms and a big smile !!!


Thanks 

That photo of Don Juan Waterfalls is so wonderful. It must be an amazing experience to relax in such serene surroundings. :cheers:


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> Thanks
> 
> That photo of Don Juan Waterfalls is so wonderful. It must be an amazing experience to relax in such serene surroundings. :cheers:


Very relaxing, the water is cool as it descends from the mountain springs


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

August 31, 2010
Sunset over the Pacific Ocean 










*Picture belongs to Paul R. Alexander*​


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

September 1, 2010
Colonial city of Santa Ana​


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Lets discover one of the jewels in the city

September 2, 2010
National Theater - Santa Ana​


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Chorros de La Calera​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Incredible photos especially the one in post #107.


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> Incredible photos especially the one in post #107.


hah, I wonder why you like post #107 

Thanks for commenting on the pics Yellow Fever, greetings!


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

September 14, 2010
Barra de Santiago Beach​


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

September 15
Happy Independence Day El Salvador​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The National Theater in Santa Ana is beautiful and the pics of the coast looks like infinite. Regards.*


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *The National Theater in Santa Ana is beautiful and the pics of the coast looks like infinite. Regards.*


Thanks Jan for stopping by and commenting on the pics, greetings!


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

September 18, 2010
Historic Old Town 
San Salvador​


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

STUNNING PICS...ALL OF THEM......I was born in San Salvador, El Salvador but relocated to New York City when I was very young....I have never been back .....40 years!


----------



## Betocalo (May 21, 2009)

NietoDelJaguar said:


> July 12
> More of El Zonte Beach​
> 
> 
> ...


hermosas fotos estas me encantaron!!!!!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW I love the dome, is unforgettable for me. Regards.*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Chorros de La Calera * is just amazing! So dreamy.. I want to dive in there right now!


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Cayaguanca - Chalatenango 
November 11, 2010​








Picture belongs to Tik_Tok


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

November 12, 2010 
Playa Las Tunas









Photo belongs to FavAustin​


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

November 15
Aramuaca Lagoon - San Miguel​








Photo property of Walter Arbaiza


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

November 16
A view from San Salvador Volcano 









Photo property of German Sagastume​


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

November 17
Apastepeque Lagoon
Province of San Vicente​








*Photo property of deadleavesallblow's*


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

November 18
Don Juan Waterfalls​








Photo property of Carlos Smith


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> *Chorros de La Calera * is just amazing! So dreamy.. I want to dive in there right now!


Come on down Parisian Girl Chorros de La Calera are just waiting for you


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

November 19
Witch Lagoon 
Province of San Vicente​








Carlos Smith's Photo


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

November 22, 2010
In the Heart of the Coffee Region​

















Photos belong to Cody Badger


----------



## Nano28 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hermosas estas ultimas fotos Nieto, sin duda la zona cafetalera de El Salvador esta llena de paisajes increibles


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Nano28 said:


> Hermosas estas ultimas fotos Nieto, sin duda la zona cafetalera de El Salvador esta llena de paisajes increibles


Saludos brother que tal en tu nuevo role de papá?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



superb photos.....awesome scenery.


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Friday January 21
El Capulin Springs 
Province of San Miguel​


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Wednesday January 26, 2011
El Imposible National Park 








Picture property of MJAndersen's


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

July 15, 2012
Beaches in the Western part of the country​
El Pescador by JC SAMPERZ, on Flickr


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice nature, very green and not polluted. They only big problem in El Salvador is corruption and gang wars in the cities, but El Salvador is a green pearl.


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Ronald34 said:


> Very nice nature, very green and not polluted. They only big problem in El Salvador is corruption and gang wars in the cities, but El Salvador is a green pearl.


As any other country we have our own share of problems.


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

July 15, 2012
Apastepeque Lagoon​
Laguna Apastepeque by Cristina Bruseghini de Di Maggio, on Flickr


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

July 16, 2012
Costa del Sol Beach 
Province of La Paz​
El Salvador - Costa del Sol by cerdsp, on Flickr


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

July 17, 2012
Slopes of Santa Ana Volcano​


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

July 18, 2012
Northern Range
Province of Chalatenango​


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

July 21, 2012 
Juayua, Province of Sonsonate 

DSC_9366.NEF (107 of 124).jpg by Codilicious, on Flickr​


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

NietoDelJaguar said:


> Which Airlines Fly to El Salvador?
> 
> American Airlines
> Continental Airlines - UNITED
> ...


Spirit Airlines also flies to San Salvador from Ft. Lauderdale.

Anyways great pics and in the near future I do intend to visit El Salvador myself.


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

diablo234 said:


> Spirit Airlines also flies to San Salvador from Ft. Lauderdale.
> 
> Anyways great pics and in the near future I do intend to visit El Salvador myself.


Thats correct, Spirit started to fly last year as well. I hope that you can take some great shots during your trip and share them with us.


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

July 22, 2012
In the heart of the Tecapa-Chinameca Mountain Range


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

July 25, 2012
Laguna Verde
Province of Ahuachapán​
Laguna Verde (orilla) Apaneca by Cristina Bruseghini de Di Maggio, on Flickr


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Julio 27, 2012
Barra de Santiago
Province of Ahuachapán​
sand banks in tropical paradise by rnoltenius, on Flickr


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

August 3, 2012 
El Salvador Impressive!


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

February 4, 2013
Jiquilisco Bay ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please edit those flickr photos by using the BBcode. Thanks


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

February 6, 2012
San Miguel Volcano, also known as Chaparrastique 

Volcán Chaparrastique by shamvilla, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magnificent....thanks Nieto. :cheers:


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Linguine said:


> magnificent....thanks Nieto. :cheers:


Anytime Linguine, thanks for taking the time to comment about the pics :cheers:


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Saturday February 9, 2013
El Portezuelo ​
Finca Portezuelo Park - Juayúa by jcdominguez12, on Flickr


----------

